# Bulova New York City



## Badfish179

I found an old add for Bulova at 51 Maiden Lane NY, NY. I was there yesterday and 51 no longer exists it goes from 33 to 59. I took a photo of where I think 51 may have been! LOL


----------



## wbird

Not that I know for sure, but maybe that Maiden Lane address was for their old Long Island NY head quarters. If you're still in the city you could look at the directory in the lobby of their current location in the Empire State Building.


----------



## Badfish179

Thanks! Im not there now but I will be back there in a few weeks and give it a try!


----------



## Sevenmack

wbird said:


> Not that I know for sure, but maybe that Maiden Lane address was for their old Long Island NY head quarters. If you're still in the city you could look at the directory in the lobby of their current location in the Empire State Building.


No. The 51 Maiden Lane address is correct. Joseph Bulova launched the company at that spot in 1875 after he left the employ of Tiffany & Co. It remained the home base for the watchmaker until 1929, when it moved to what is now the World Diamond Tower at 580 Fifth Avenue just off 47th street; Bulova's observation center was at the top of that building.

By 1953, Bulova moved into its iconic headquarters building in the Astoria section of the New York City borough of Queens and remained there until 1986. Then it moved into a building in the Woodside section of the city and sold it in 2014 after it moving into the Empire State Building.

As for 51 Maiden Lane: It was home to a number of other companies, including Stanford & Bennett (which produced fountain pens). It likely was demolished in 1965 to make way for the current building on 59 Maiden Lane. Progress.


----------



## Crabtree

I just gotta say, great thread and great details Sevenmack, very enjoyable read!


----------

